# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Feja e shqiptarit është shqiptaria

## DoLpHiN

Rastesisht vendosa ti hedh nje sy kryetemes "Tolerance Fetare" dhe te them te drejten mbeta i shokuar nga disa postime. Ne shumicen e nen-temave ka gjithcka te perfshire pervec tolerances fetare. Shikon lloj lloj besimtaresh te feve te ndryshme duke u share me njeri tjetrin pavaresisht se jane te tere shqiptar dhe te se njejtes rrace. 
Babai mysliman im nuk ja di adresen xhamise, kurse nena ortodokse nuk ja di adresen kishes. Nuk them se eshte keq te jesh besimtar i devotshem. Thjesht shumica e shqiptareve jane ne te njejten situate. Ndoshta eshte gjeja me e mire qe mund ti ndodhte dikujt , pasi nuk i vlereson njerzit nga besimi fetar por nga vlerat njerezore. Megjithate kjo situate po nderron dita dites duke zevendesuar tolerancen fetare me urrejtje fetare.
Thirrini mendjes cuna e goca e mos u shani me njeri-tjetrin kot me kot se ska lezet.

1000001% dakord me te famshmen :
Mos shikoni kisha e xhamia , feja e shqiprarit eshte shqiptaria.

----------


## Homza

Plotsisht dakord, feja e shqiptarit osht shqiptaria, 
shum femna, ca makina e paksa rakia.....se kur ka pas dal kjo shprehja jote ska pas makine ateher.

----------


## ILyrium

> Rastesisht vendosa ti hedh nje sy kryetemes "Tolerance Fetare" dhe te them te drejten mbeta i shokuar nga disa postime. Ne shumicen e nen-temave ka gjithcka te perfshire pervec tolerances fetare. Shikon lloj lloj besimtaresh te feve te ndryshme duke u share me njeri tjetrin pavaresisht se jane te tere shqiptar dhe te se njejtes rrace. 
> Babai mysliman im nuk ja di adresen xhamise, kurse nena ortodokse nuk ja di adresen kishes. Nuk them se eshte keq te jesh besimtar i devotshem. Thjesht shumica e shqiptareve jane ne te njejten situate. Ndoshta eshte gjeja me e mire qe mund ti ndodhte dikujt , pasi nuk i vlereson njerzit nga besimi fetar por nga vlerat njerezore. Megjithate kjo situate po nderron dita dites duke zevendesuar tolerancen fetare me urrejtje fetare.
> Thirrini mendjes cuna e goca e mos u shani me njeri-tjetrin kot me kot se ska lezet.
> 
> 1000001% dakord me te famshmen :
> Mos shikoni kisha e xhamia , feja e shqiprarit eshte shqiptaria.


jooo hejdiiii, mos don te thuash qe te kthehemi ne kohen e Enver Hoxhes pa kisha e xhamia  :ngerdheshje:  ??

----------


## muslim_965

dolphin:



> 1000001% dakord me te famshmen :
> Mos shikoni kisha e xhamia , feja e shqiprarit eshte shqiptaria.


 ....Si thot cima: Kishes nuk ja dite vendit as xhamis nuk ja dite rendin ku,ke me bo vendin...

----------


## Borix

Kisha dhe xhamia, muslim i nderuar, kane lene boten kush e di sa shekuj prapa pa u evoluuar. Kisha, kur e kuptoi me ne fund qe nuk mund ta hidhte dot poshte shkencen, e pranoi ate, pas qindra persekutimesh te shkencetareve. Xhamite s'dihet per ke jane ndertuar dhe pse dreqin duhet te ulerasi hoxha, a thua se nuk e degjon ai siper? Ndertesat le te jene, per mua jane thjesht si muzeume - me pelqen arti i kishave, dhe arti islamik i xhamive.

Gjithesesi, e tera eshte ceshtje besimi. Sa per fene, jam dakord me te famshmen metafore, por jo plotesisht. Feja e shqiptarit, sot, duhet te jete emancipimi dhe zhvillimi per Shqiperine dhe per aty ku po integrohemi.

----------


## DoLpHiN

> jooo hejdiiii, mos don te thuash qe te kthehemi ne kohen e Enver Hoxhes pa kisha e xhamia  ??


ore ti kthehu ku te duash... :P mjafton te te ngelen ndjenja humane ne zemer , dhe jo urrejtje per fete e tjera.

----------


## FLORIRI

Feja e shqiptarit asht shqiptaria
kur ska  lek tek kisha e xhamia
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Zemrushja

*Nje pyetje kam per ju: Mendoni se besimi shtohet ne Kishe/Xhami?!*

----------


## mesia4ever

> *Nje pyetje kam per ju: Mendoni se besimi shtohet ne Kishe/Xhami?!*


Aspak Zemrushe, as Kisha e as Xhamia nuk mund te te beje besimtar me shume apo me pak. Vetem nese Perendia ta prek zemren tende, mund te behesh besimtar.

Pershendetje

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Aspak Zemrushe, as Kisha e as Xhamia nuk mund te te beje besimtar me shume apo me pak. Vetem nese Perendia ta prek zemren tende, mund te behesh besimtar.
> 
> Pershendetje



Dmth ty Perendija ta paska prekur zemren qe je be besimtare  :buzeqeshje:  . Lumi ti , a ka mundesi te ndajsh  me neve ate ekserience mesia4ever ?!!

  Me Respekt Gostivari_usa

----------


## Legjion

Kisha dhe Xhamia = Izraeli dhe Arabia.


Sa izraelitë dhe arabë ndiheni sot?

----------


## muslim_965

> Legjion Kisha dhe Xhamia = Izraeli dhe Arabia.
> 
> 
> Sa izraelitë dhe arabë ndiheni sot?


   -500% 
  Na falni 3 %.
  qe don me thene hic.

----------


## dibrani2006

Feja e Shqipetarit eshte Besa por tani ska mbetur asgje sepse Shqipetaret ne kohen kur kane luftuar turkun serbin gjermonin italionin kan dhane Besen qe ta zhdukin ket farre nga toka e shqiponjave, dhe ne fe nuk kan pas kohe te besojne dhe te miren se kan pas pun te tjera o vlla,tani ka kohe me bollok nga mengjesi deri ne darke.

Cohet me mengjes musliman bien ne krevat krishter.


Mese shumti shqipetaret kane besuar ne Bese tani vdiqen ato qe kishin bese kan mbet ato qe te ndrohen per nje dite ne tre fe.


Por ne ato kohe te ka dhen besen dhe pastaj hik çaj koken ose shko falu ose vrite veten se ne BESE nuk ke pase shpetim me.




BESA BES BESEN TA KAM DHAN
PER LIRI JETEN DU ME DHAN

skan kenduar ilahehile ose ave marine

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

> Kisha dhe xhamia, muslim i nderuar, kane lene boten kush e di sa shekuj prapa pa u evoluuar. Kisha, kur e kuptoi me ne fund qe nuk mund ta hidhte dot poshte shkencen, e pranoi ate, pas qindra persekutimesh te shkencetareve. Xhamite s'dihet per ke jane ndertuar dhe pse dreqin duhet te ulerasi hoxha, a thua se nuk e degjon ai siper? Ndertesat le te jene, per mua jane thjesht si muzeume - me pelqen arti i kishave, dhe arti islamik i xhamive.
> 
> Gjithesesi, e tera eshte ceshtje besimi. Sa per fene, jam dakord me te famshmen metafore, por jo plotesisht. Feja e shqiptarit, sot, duhet te jete emancipimi dhe zhvillimi per Shqiperine dhe per aty ku po integrohemi.


 :xhemla:  të përshëndes për mendimet e shëndosha.
*
O njerëz,ka dhe njerëz.*

----------


## Zemrushja

> Aspak Zemrushe, as Kisha e as Xhamia nuk mund te te beje besimtar me shume apo me pak. Vetem nese Perendia ta prek zemren tende, mund te behesh besimtar.
> 
> Pershendetje


Shum bukur..

Atehere feja e shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria, ashtu si e kane thene dhe te paret tane  :buzeqeshje: 

Besimi ndaj Zotit dhe Feja per mendimin tim jane dy gjera krejt te ndryshme. Mund ta ndjekesh fene sa te duash por po nuk e pate ne Zemer Zotin e ke kot gjithcka..

----------


## ajzberg

Tani per tani shqiptarit i duhet zgjimi nga gjumi letargjik.pastaj i duhet arsimimi dhe pune pune.
Feja ,ate e perqafon secili per vete me deshire .
Shqiptaria ,kur ta kuptojne qe Shqiperia eshte prona e shqipetareve dhe jo e politikaneve.

----------


## muslim_965

Te jemi real se nuk ka fe shqiptaria sic nuk ka fe italia,ose greku ose arabia....por feja e shqiptarve eshte islami,dhe krishterimi.

----------


## Zemrushja

> Te jemi real se nuk ka fe shqiptaria sic nuk ka fe italia,ose greku ose arabia....por feja e shqiptarve eshte islami,dhe krishterimi.


Shttttttttttttttt se na ra era.. Ca thu mer aman, kur u bete kaq islame ju dhe te krishtere aman?

----------


## BaBa

*Feja Shqiptarit ka qen dhe do jet Pushka ne kurriz dhe opa ne male ska gek mek aty shpejt*

----------


## ARI77LABI

sic po shikoj une brena nje 10-vjecari ne shqiperi do te kemi  kamikac,,,

vaj- hall,vaj-hall ky vendi yne ...

vazhdoni me fene myslimane se ferren do te kemi deri tek dera ,as evrop as bote nuk do te shikojme ne te ardhmen

----------

